# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Cho thuê xe| Cho thuê xe Hoàng Long đi Thanh Hóa| du lịch hè

## mrhoangkim

Công ty TNHH Vận Tải Hoàng Long
Phòng vé Nam Hương
Du lịch Hà Nội - Thanh Hóa- Sầm Sơn -  Hà Nội
Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp dịch vụ:
*Cho thuê xe giường nằm đi du lịch hè 2012. Đặc biệt phục vụ dịp nghỉ lễ 30.4 và Quốc tế lao động 1.5.2012
* Cho thuê xe giường nằm chất lượng cao Hoàng Long đi Thanh Hóa. ĐIỂM DU LỊCH Ở THANH HOÁ: Đền Độc Cước  ngay cạnh bãi tắm Sầm Sơn, Vườn Quốc gia Bến En, Di tích Đông Sơn, Khu di tích Hàm Rồng, Động Từ Thức
Để biết thông tin chị tiết về giá theo hành trình riêng của Đoàn như đưa đón tại đâu, đến địa điểm nào, đi trong bao lâu... Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ đường dây nóng 0978600558
Tham khảo thông tin vé tại : XE HOANG LONG | XE KHACH HOANG LONG | HOANG LONG CAT BA | HOANG LONG | DIEM BAN VE XE HOANG LONG DI CAT BA | CAT BA | KINH NGHIEM DI DU LICH CAT BA | XE HOANG LONG DI CAT BA
Ngoài ra chúng tôi vẫn nhận các dịch vụ khác như thường lệ: 
* Nhận đặt vé qua điện thoại - đặt vé qua mail - đặt vé trực tiếp tại phòng vé
*Giao vé tận nơi cho các tổ chức, cơ quan, nhóm du lịch, gia đình,...(Từ 5 vé trở lên)
*Hợp tác, kí hợp đồng với các công ty thường xuyên đi công tác
* Cung cấp vé lẻ cho cá nhân...

Trụ sở văn phòng:
Địa chỉ:                   Số 7/155 Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội (Đối diện Khách sạn Cầu Giấy)
Mail:                      vexehoanglong@yahoo.com
Tel:                        04.6672.6080
Quản lý dịch vụ cho thuê xe Lại Hải Nam - Điện thoại: 0916.120.884

Chúng tôi rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý Khách
Cảm ơn Quý khách đã sử dụng dịch vụ!

----------

